# Duck/goose huntin on lake lanier???



## JerkBait (Nov 21, 2007)

my friend called me up and asked me if i wanted to go duck huntin this friday and i said sure where and he said lake lanier..... im not much of a duck hunter so does anyone duck hunt on lanier>?  he didnt have much luck last year but he insists on us goin anyways so someone please post some information on here about duck huntin on lanier.... WHERE? WHEN? WHAT? HOW? Believe me we need all the help we can get.... (AND IF DUCK HUNTIN ON LAKE LANIER IS ILLEGAL OR NO ONE DOES IT THEN FORGET I EVER BROUGHT IT UP!) im not a duck hunter so its all new to me


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 21, 2007)

ok i know yall have looked at this.... no comments???


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 21, 2007)

so in other words- no one hunts on lanier>?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 21, 2007)

If you knew where a 12 point B & C buck was running would you tell me where to set up my tree stand?  Would you tell me where the best crappie hole was on a lake?  It is a duck hunting taboo to give up good spots to a complete stranger. 

Now here is some advice.  You need to spend some time scouting the lake. Look for signs of watefowl activity.  When you find where they are come back the next morning and set up.  It doesn't guarantee that you will even fire a shot but it will improve your odds.   Look at google earth satelite photos for good potential "ducky" areas as well.

You have to be 1000 feet from the nearest house or dock I believe.

Good luck.


----------



## Russ Toole (Nov 21, 2007)

Just try to find a bottle neck and set up on that point.  The ducks/geese tend to fly over the water  and around the points, so if you can find a bottle neck, then you can try to get them to land in your spread, or at least pass shoot.  You can try some coves, but make sure your at least 1000 ft from someones dock or house.  I have one saying about duck & goose hunting on lanier.  That is, you will get at least one shot at a duck or goose so you better be ready, you might not get a second chance.  Scouting is really the key to finding areas where the geese are hanging out.  But if you set up in the right place as mentioned above, you should get a shot or two.

If your planning on going in your boat before daylight, I would strongly recommend against it (due to the low water).  I live on the lake, and know it extremely well, and I am seeing stumps sticking up out of the water all over in places where they have never been before.  Just make sure you keep your expectations very low, as this is definately not the mississippi flyway, or lake seminole.  If you have decoys, make sure you have plenty of line on them.  Good luck.


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 21, 2007)

cmon dude a 12pt b&c is a little bit different than a duck that looks like ever other duck in its species... just give me an area, like park area or somethin so i can at least look on my map, i fish the lake but i never really pay attention to ducks, are we talkin north end? south end? ill tell you where a 12pt is if you help


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 21, 2007)

thanks destin bound but keep it comin, i know there are geese around but what kind of ducks decoys/calls should i have?


----------



## Russ Toole (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree that if your asking about what calls to bring, etc. you should just be happy to be on the lake and looking at your decoys.  Like I said in earlier post.  LOWERRRRR your expections.  A standard mallard call and a goose call is all you need.  I have had buffleheads, woodies, mallards and geese come in to my spread, but over the course of several years.  Repeat after me.  Lower expectations, I will be lucky to see a duck or goose within 50 yards of my dekes, hummm, hummm (meditation).  North end, south end, doesnt matter.  I have given you extremely valuable info in my first post which you are not grasping.  SET UP ON A BOTTLE NECK OR WHERE THE CREEK CHANNEL NARROWS WHERE YOU CAN GET THEM TO FLY CLOSE TO YOUR DECOYS.  LOOK AT LAKE MAP, FIND BOTTLENECK, THROW DECOYS IN WATER, HIDE, SIT STILL, IF BIRD IS COMING, DONT MOVE, IF U KNOW HOW TO CALL THEN CALL. IF YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO CALL, THEN PUT YOUR CALLS IN YOUR POCKET AND PRAY, OH YEA, AND SHOOT.  AND REMEMBER 1,000 FEET TO NEAREST HOUSE OR DOCK.  Remember 1000 ft to nearest dock or house.  Lake Oconee i think its 300 ft.


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 21, 2007)

thanks im grasping it a little more now


----------



## Russ Toole (Nov 21, 2007)

Good boy.  Put it this way.  I live on the lake, and yet I drive long distances to find a place to duck hunt.  Have driven to lake seminole, savannah, lake oconee, lake juliette.  On lanier you will get a shot or two, so be ready.


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 21, 2007)

i understand completely that youll drive a long way cause i would too but we are young and just gettin out tryin to hunt is good enough for us, have you been seein any geese or ducks lately on the water??? thanks alot


----------



## Nitro (Nov 21, 2007)

Lets put it in simplistic terms........ I live 20 minutes from Lanier. I will be driving 400+ miles tomorrow to go to a place where I can KILL some Migratory Waterfowl...........

The heck with the bread fed Canadas and dock ducks.......

You understand where I am going??


----------



## Russ Toole (Nov 21, 2007)

I live on the south end, and usually this time of year I hear geese coming back to the lake just at dark, but I havent been hearing them for weeks now.  I was at a friends house further up the lake the other morning, he lives near keith bridge park, and I heard a good flock of geese early around 7:30 am.  The typical routine of geese is that they will leave the lake around 7:30 or so, and fly to feeding areas off the lake, and then around 10:00am or so you start to see some come back.  However, there will always be geese that remain and will fly around periodically, so if your in a narrow bottleneck, you have a great chance to get a shot.  The lake is huge.  Use the land as an advantage and find those narrow passages away from houses to pass shoot or have them attempt to land in your spread.  You dont need dozens and dozens of decoys either.  Lake seminole you do, but not here.  A half dozen ducks and half dozen to dozen geese is all you need.


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 21, 2007)

agarr said:


> Lets put it in simplistic terms........ I live 20 minutes from Lanier. I will be driving 400+ miles tomorrow to go to a place where I can KILL some Migratory Waterfowl...........
> 
> The heck with the bread fed Canadas and dock ducks.......
> 
> You understand where I am going??



HA! ive been waitin for someone to talk about the tame birds that come up to my boat when im fishin... Look im no duck hunter ill probably deer hunt anyways on friday cause ever since my friend has asked me to go i have thought its a joke i just havent ever heard of anyone duck huntin on lanier so i figured id ask around and see if anyone does... but hey maybe youll hear me shootin THANKS


----------



## Russ Toole (Nov 21, 2007)

They usually figure out its hunting season on them after a few weeks of getting shot at.  But early in the season, there clueless.  One time many years ago I was fishing with my buddy but we had our shotguns with us in case a goose came close.  The season had just opened.  I saw a flotilla of geese about 75 yards away and we were just sitting still in the boat fishing.  Just to see if it would work, I stood up and gave hand movements pretending to throw bread or food, and some of them took flight and boogied right over to us.  I still feel kinda bad about that tactic, buts lets just say my friend and I limited out on geese in about 20 seconds.  My buddy actually mounted one of them.  And no I was not throwing any bait or food, only making the hand movements like i was.  Thats lanier style early season calling.


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 21, 2007)

HAHA!!! thats awesome, thanks for the input destin bound, i had a mallard during the summer that took care of a whole bag of chips that my girlfriend had this so i dont believe that he would be hard to kill either if i can only get the hand motions down right.... thanks!!!


----------



## Russ Toole (Nov 21, 2007)

One final tip before I'm outa here.  Geese are like B-52's, very hard to bring down.  Ducks loads will not do it unless its a head shot.  Recommend big goose loads like BBB or BB, no less than #2.


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 22, 2007)

hey anyone else who has or does (if there is anyone) hunt on lanier please post some useful info  i would still appreciate whatever else yall got


----------



## Robk (Nov 22, 2007)

Here's proof of it being possible to kill a couple.  This was a trip that Destin Bound and I took a couple years back.


----------



## Robk (Nov 22, 2007)

3.5inch mag filled with shad shot...  LOL


----------



## Robk (Nov 22, 2007)

stuffed small shad in the shell...  LOL  makes a mess but hey it's biodegradable.


----------



## Russ Toole (Nov 22, 2007)

I forgot about that hunt Rob, good to hear from you.  I think we killed those lake lanier style, cant remember.


----------



## Robk (Nov 24, 2007)

drift hunting was the ticket then.  Lanier Style.


I've tried to call you but you never answer.  Thought you may have sold the house there.

PM me your number if you would.

Rob


----------

